# Kubota Joystick Problem



## testtubes (Jul 17, 2015)

I am considering buying a 08 model Kubota L3940 tractor with a LA724 front end loader. Tractor runs great and only has 350 hours. The only issue with the tractor is with the joystick. Pulling the joystick back to raise the bucket is very smooth as is pushing it forward to lower the bucket. However moving the joystick left or right to curl the bucket is very hard and tends to stick once it finally engages. Any thoughts? Wondering if I have a major issue before making this purchase.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
First try WD40,spray where joy stick connect to spool shaft....may be just dirty.


----------

